# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  إذا لم تكن حافظا واعيا فجمعك للكتب لاينفع

## صالح الطريف

أنشد النظّام قول محمد بن يسير :
أما لو أعى كل ماأسمع 
وأحفظ من ذاك ماأجمع
ولم استفد غير ماقد سمعت
 لقيل هو العالم المصقع
ولكن نفسي إلى كل شئ
 من العلم تسمعه تنزع
فلا انا أحفظ ماقد جمعت
 ولاأنا من جمعه أشبع
وأحضر بالصمت في مجلسي
 وعلمي في الكتاب مستودع
ومن يك في علمه هكذا
 يكن دهره القهقرى يرجع
إذا لم تكن حافظا واعيا
 فجمعك للكتب لاينفع

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جميلة.
وهي في كتاب "المحاسن والأضداد" المنسوب للجاحظ أيضا ينشدها الأصمعي.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

هي في الحيوان ج1 ص59:

وأنشد قول ابن يَسِير:أما لو أعِي كلَّ ما أسمَع || وأحفَظُ من ذاكَ ما أجمعُولم أستَفِدْ غَيْرَ ما قد جمعــتُ لَقِيلَ هو العالِم المِصقَعولكنَّ نفسي إلى كلّ نو || عٍ من العلم تسمعُه تنزِعُفلا أنا أحفظُ ما قد جمعــتُ ولا أنا مِن جَمعه أشبعُوأحصَر بالعِيِّ في مجلسي || وعِلميَ في الكُتْبِ مستودَعُفمن يكُ في علمِه هكذا || يكنْ دهرَهُ القهقَرَى يرجِعُإذا لم تكنْ حافظاً واعياً || فجمعُك للكتبِ لا ينفع
وقال المحقق عبد السلام هارون رحمه الله:
"... والشعر نسَبه الجاحظ في المحاسن ص8 إلى الأصمعي، ولكنه هنا يؤكد – بتعقيبه للشعر – أنه لابن يسير."

يعني قول الجاحظ بعد إتيانِه بِهذه الأبيات:
"وقال أبو إسحاق: كلَّفَ ابنُ يسيرٍ الكتبَ ما ليس عليها، إن الكتبَ لا تحيي الموتَى، ولا تحوِّل الأحمقَ عاقلاً، ولا البليد ذكِيّاً، ولكنَّ الطبيعةَ إذا كان فيها أدنى قَبُول، فالكتبُ تشحَذُ وتَفتِق، وتُرهِف وتَشفي، ومن أرادَ أن يعلمَ كلَّ شيء، فينبغي لأهلهِ أن يداووه فإنّ ذلك إنما تصوَّرَ له بشيءٍ اعتراه، فَمنْ كان ذكيّاً حافظاً فليقصِد إلى شيئين، وإلى ثلاثة أشياء، ولا ينزِع عن الدرس والمطارَحَة، ولا يدعْ أن يَمُرَّ على سَمعه وعلى بصره وعلى ذهنه ما قدَر عليه من سائر الأصناف، فيكون عالماً بخواصّ، ويكون غيرَ غُفْلٍ من سائرِ ما يجري فيه الناسُ ويخوضون فيه، ومن كان مع الدرس لا يحفظ شيئاً، إلاَّ نسيَ ما هو أكثرُ منه، فهو من الحفظ من أفواه الرجال أبعد."

وأبو إسحاق المذكور هو النظام نفسُه إن شاء الله. وثَمّ قوله:
وأحصَر بالعِيِّ في مجلسي
وفي ما نَقَلَ أخونا:
وأحضُرُ بالصمت في مجلسي

والحَصَرَ أبلغ وألصَقُ بالمعنى المراد، فكأن أحضر بالضاد تصحيف.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

والذي في المحاسن والأضداد:
وأقعدُ للجهْل في مجلسٍ  * * *  وعلميَ في الكتْب مُستودَعُ
وهي والتي ذكرها الأخ صالح الطريف أنسب للسياق، والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

جميلة ، أخي
جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

